# Buyselltips.net is amazing



## MiFFy (15 April 2010)

Hi fellow traders,

                      I recently stumbled on this website and it is absolutely amazing. It appears to update daily and covers stocks all over the world.

By typing in a stocks code on the asx market I can get a current and complete analysis of the company with both fundamental and technical analysis. A great way to check out a company, each analysis is about 8 pages long so it is complete information on the company your looking at.

I have found it to be very accurate as well. The site seems too good to be true!

I am wondering if anyone else uses this site? Also I have signed up and I can not find anywhere to see membership fees. Does anyone know what these costs? 

I recommend it for any investor, I have never come across somewhere with such a large range of shares, managed funds, commodities etc across so many markets.

Would be good to get some other opinions or perhaps you may know of another site just as good?

Cheers,
MiFFy


----------



## AussiePaul72 (15 April 2010)

Thanks Miffy .... appears to be the most comprehensive site on individual stocks that i've come across .... especially when it comes to small cap stocks ..... thanks again for sharing it with others Miffy


----------



## MiFFy (15 April 2010)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Thanks Miffy .... appears to be the most comprehensive site on individual stocks that i've come across .... especially when it comes to small cap stocks ..... thanks again for sharing it with others Miffy




Glad I could help mate, it does seem to good to be true ! Have you been able to find some subscription prices? I cant even find how long the trial lasts? It cant be free.... They would be mad...


----------



## lazyfish (15 April 2010)

I might be missing the point, but all I see are computer generated stats in reports. Nothing specific about the company's fundamentals at all in the analysis.


----------



## akkopower (16 April 2010)

All they have done is write a bit of code that spits out a few numbers.

No discussion abt fundamentals. No discussion abt how the company sits regarding the world economy.

Everything they give is trivial, str8 from company reports and from charts.

Good tool to see the basics, nothing more than that.

As a beginner to the stock market a tool like this will really hinder my learning ability, I am very good at reading already. Now it is time for me to expand my knowledge and analyse companies myself, pull apart company reports myself, learn how to apply TA myself. Not using a one size fits all computer generated report which doesn't give any more information than a smart child could obtain.

I am sure u will be getting an email soon telling u your free subs is up and they want $10/wk


----------



## alphaman (16 April 2010)

The site is not ready yet.


----------



## akkopower (16 April 2010)

alphaman said:


> The site is not ready yet.




Huh,

Please elaborate


----------

